# nitecore hc65 or fenix hm65r or ....



## PeterWu (Oct 4, 2019)

Hi

I'm politely asking for some advices and suggestions. I got around 100 USD and I need a new headlamp.

So my few days of surfing got me those 3 models:
A) fenix hm65r
B) nitecore hc65
C) olighth2r nova

A) Fenix HM65R
+ usb c (much more universal and future of usb plugs)
- usb c is poorly protected, I'm afraid that if water will get there then electric shortcut is possible (it is?),
+ flood and spodlight
+ flood has multiple modes
- lack of red light
+ super simple UI (2 buttons, each for given diode)
+ battery voltage information

B) Nitecore hc65
- micro usb (older, will be forgotten soon)
+ usb port is under a screwed cap what makes it super safe
+ flood and spotlight
- flood has only single mode
+ red light

Actually I didn't know which one would be the best. I like fenix model due to multiple modes I can select (especially for flood light) so I can adapt it to specific situation. But then I read it's not a solid manufacturer and those information regarding modes are only marketing promises.

I also noticed that on the forum people are suggesting many Olight or Zebra headlamps. I've search their catalogues but I didn't find a model with 2 separate types of light: spot and flood light. Maybe there was a model with a "cap" that I put on the reflector and that would give me a flood light but for me it's definetly not a solid solution - I will broke a cap very fast.

Also I read that many people claims that colour of light is wrong in those headlamps - too "cold". So know I'm in a big doubt now and found myself I need to ask for some advice. I would like to buy a solid headlamp, that would be similar to one of above models. Please suggest me some model. I could also spend more than 100 USD however I believe that for my limited usage that budget should be enough.

The main usage is:
- headlamp when I'm on bike (as a support for solid bike lamp)
- evening/night hiking in mountains
- household, car maintaining

Links that could be useful:
https://www.nitecorestore.com/Nitecore-HC65-Headlamp-p/fl-nite-hc65.htm
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/v...e-HC65-Headlamp-(XM-L2-HCRI-and-Red-emitters)
http://www.fenixlight.com/ProductMore.aspx?id=5303&tid=41&cid=2

If I need to resign from flood or spot light then I guess flood light is more universal so I could resign from spotlight.


----------



## Renegadethreads (Oct 5, 2019)

Especially with water concerns, I’d look away from the usb options. Zebralights may be worth a strong consideration.


----------



## LittleBill (Oct 6, 2019)

i have the hc65 from nitecore. i just got it. its nice

the main light is primarily flood, at max power your pretty much lighting up everything at 50 feet.

the micro usb is a non issue, that cord is not going anywhere for years.

water is not a concern, its protected well. i have multiple usb powered lights.

fenix lights are crazy reliable i have multiples and 0 failures in 10+ years.

let me know if you have any specific questions

the nitecore does have a learn process there is alot of modes, and has a button like a camera, with half press modes.


----------

